# Beehive Cruise and waffles / Lamb Henry: 14th May



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Who is up for another Pennine Run? I'm thinking early in May?


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

Yeah.... ill get in on that one...

I should have my Milltek on and A remap with Forge DV.

Lets try for more than 4 of us this time !

1) Danni - A3DFU
2) James - Soulctrla
3) ????? - whos next up to bat ?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Soulctrla said:


> Yeah.... ill get in on that one...
> 
> I should have my Milltek on and A remap with Forge DV.
> 
> ...


I suspect that there wil be a few more of us, James :wink:


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi Dani,

How can I resist?

Can you avoid the weekend of the 20th/21st as we may have the TTOC rep meeting on the Saturday.

I will press gang Geoff.

Steve

PS - Can I request that we do not go near car parks containing grass areas :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Depending on dates, were in


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Soulctrla said:


> Yeah.... ill get in on that one...
> 
> I should have my Milltek on and A remap with Forge DV.
> 
> ...


Thats four!!! You can start counting from now :lol:


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

1) Dani - A3DFU
2) James - Soulctrla
3) Barry - OBI-WAN
4) LawTT - Steve
5)

Come on - lets get 10 of us out.

I think my mate will probably come in his mini - but if he does i am gonna force him to drive out the back - his car flicks up stones worse than any car i know... he has fu*&ing peppered my bonnet.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Soulctrla said:


> 1) Dani - A3DFU
> 2) James - Soulctrla
> 3) Obiwan -
> 4) LawTT - Steve
> ...


I am not coming now, you forgot my name already :wink:


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

No - No - No

I know your name

I just prefer to call you Obiwan BARRY ! :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Soulctrla said:


> No - No - No
> 
> I know your name
> 
> I just prefer to call you Obiwan BARRY ! :lol:


ahhh, now you hve embarressed me


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TT Law said:


> Hi Dani,
> 
> How can I resist?
> 
> ...


No car parking on muddy grass, Steve. And not the 21st of May. That's agreed 



Soulctrla said:


> 1) Dani - A3DFU
> 2) James - Soulctrla
> 3) Barry - OBI-WAN
> 4) LawTT - Steve
> ...


You are doing well, James. Carry on counting :wink:

I would suggest it looks like this:-

James ??&??
Barry&Sue
Steve&Geoff
Dani

Lookslike 6 people so far?


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

6 ppl but only 4 cars again

the more cars we get on this the better.

Hey Obi - dont sweat it mate... just think obi wan is cooler name than barry 8)

so who else is gonna come on this jaunt....

MORE CARS - MORE CARS - MORE CARS...

COME ON LETS GET MORE CARS PUMPING OUT FUMES UNNECESSARILY AND REALLY MAKE A HOLE IN THE OZONE LAYER...


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Soulctrla said:


> Hey Obi - dont sweat it mate... just think obi wan is cooler name than barry 8)


I will introduce you to my mum and let you expain that one :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Soulctrla said:


> 6 ppl but only 4 cars again
> 
> the more cars we get on this the better.
> 
> ...


Slow down, oh young one :roll:

There will be more cars, you no worry


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm up for a local run, just for a change 

All depends on the chosen date of course...

So I dont need to pack a tow rope for this one?! :lol:

TThriller (Dave & Gill)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TThriller said:


> I'm up for a local run, just for a change
> 
> All depends on the chosen date of course...
> 
> ...


You won't need a tow rope, Dave. Mine is back in the boot; washed, rolled up and all :roll:


----------



## hemTT (Oct 12, 2004)

hey another run, count me in - wont be the same without all the rain though! :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Looking good, just got to get John and Graham over from the Skipton thread now........... Dani maybe you could pm them :wink:


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

> 1) Dani - A3DFU
> 2) James - Soulctrla
> 3) Barry - OBI-WAN
> 4) LawTT - Steve
> 5) HemTT - Dont know your name yet sorry mate


OK 5 - COME ON PEOPLE SIGN UP !!! :evil:

James

Milltek with me tomorrow - Fitted on Wednesday - Itching now !!!


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Soulctrla said:


> > 1) Dani - A3DFU
> > 2) James - Soulctrla
> > 3) Barry - OBI-WAN
> > 4) LawTT - Steve
> ...


You missed Dave and Gill, check a couple of posts above


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

> 1) Dani - A3DFU
> 2) James - Soulctrla
> 3) Barry - OBI-WAN
> 4) LawTT - Steve
> ...


OK 6 - COME ON PEOPLE SIGN UP !!! :evil:

No I didnt  :? :wink:


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

ObiWan said:


> Soulctrla said:
> 
> 
> > > 1) Dani - A3DFU
> ...


Thank you Obiwan :wink:


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

ObiWan said:


> Soulctrla said:
> 
> 
> > > 1) Dani - A3DFU
> ...


Thank you Obiwan :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Well, it's nice to know, James, that I can go on a weekend away and you are doing the work for me :twisted:

Date wise, I am waiting for feed back from the powder room as I am trying to tie in the two meets: 
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=58567

But after having talked to the relevant ladies at the Scotish meet, the Beehive Run will either be on Sunday, 14th May, or on Sunday, 28th May


----------



## Orange&amp;Blue (Sep 21, 2005)

I'm up for this one although I may struggle with the urge to dress in lycra and get my bike out of the boot  .....I love the roads in that area  Can we do Rushup Edge...can we, can we


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

> 1) Dani - A3DFU
> 2) James - Soulctrla
> 3) Barry - OBI-WAN
> 4) LawTT - Steve
> ...


the list grows.....

Danni when i have finished with this list you will be like the Pied piper leading all the rats over the edge....


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

If we are going near the Cat and Fiddle run, we really must include the nearby A5004 Buxton to Whalley Bridge run: BOTH WAYS :!: :!:

Dani, isnt it about time you updated the front page with the guest list? Soulctrla has got this far

Quote: 
1) Dani - A3DFU 
2) James - Soulctrla 
3) Barry - OBI-WAN 
4) LawTT - Steve 
5) HemTT - Dont know your name yet sorry mate 
6) TThriller - (Dave & Gill) 
7) Orange&Blue -

but cant' do the edit bit.

TThriller


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

TThriller said:


> If we are going near the Cat and Fiddle run, we really must include the nearby A5004 Buxton to Whalley Bridge run: BOTH WAYS :!: :!:


Oops... wrong thread for that bit


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

TThriller said:


> If we are going near the Cat and Fiddle run, we really must include the nearby A5004 Buxton to Whalley Bridge run: BOTH WAYS :!: :!:
> 
> Dani, isnt it about time you updated the front page with the guest list? Soulctrla has got this far
> 
> ...


You be right... we could do with the front page bit being updated but i have been keeping ontop of a running list so that you dont have to scroll through the threads come the day before the run to see who is still going - who has dropped out etc.

I want to try to keep it so that its easy for people to see whos in and whos out.

I DONT WANT TO HAVE TO REMOVE NAMES FROM THIS LIST - WERE DOING WELL AT THE MOMENT... 8)


----------



## NewBeetlePaul (May 25, 2002)

Any room for a Silver one Dani??


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Come on James keep up............. I am sure Dani will be commenting soon, the force is getting strong !


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

ObiWan said:


> Come on James keep up............. I am sure Dani will be commenting soon, the force is getting strong !


eH ? who i missed ?

James


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

Excellent - And another one takes the bait....

Ooooh Oooh - I got my Milltek on today.... Obiwan you were right damn you - once you start you cant stop - Remap and DV are sooon to follow..... Plus Neuspeed Induction Kit. Excellent Smithers. !

And the list as it stands...



> 1) Dani - A3DFU
> 2) James - Soulctrla
> 3) Barry - OBI-WAN
> 4) LawTT - Steve
> ...


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Soulctrla said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Come on James keep up............. I am sure Dani will be commenting soon, the force is getting strong !
> ...


Last post previous page :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Soulctrla said:


> Excellent - And another one takes the bait....
> 
> Ooooh Oooh - I got my Milltek on today.... Obiwan you were right damn you - once you start you cant stop - Remap and DV are sooon to follow..... Plus Neuspeed Induction Kit. Excellent Smithers. !


[/quote]

Show me the money........... show me the money :lol:


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

Im afraid i dont have the balls to get the APR roaring away as you did Obiwans..... however i do like the subtle change that I got from my milltek catback -

Its mint...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Slow down James and TThiller!!!

This run isn't due until some time in May ... As I said: date to be confirmed with the ladies!!!

Paul  Of course!!!!! YOU are always welcome :-* :-* :-* 
[oh, and I got half a message from you last weekend?? Just ring me again, please to sort things!]


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Soulctrla said:


> Im afraid i dont have the balls to get the APR roaring away as you did Obiwans..... however i do like the subtle change that I got from my milltek catback -
> 
> Its mint...


After a heavy night, believe me subtle would be much better :wink:


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

Firstly -

Sorry danni - hope you dont think im treading on your toes.... just keeping the list in check.... you do dates / run etc thats your turf !

Glad you were able to get a net connection long enough to post up.

@ Obiwan......

Im not suprised mate.... sometimes just dropping in and out of dents and bumps in the road can be too much after a night on the sauce... cant imagine driving with your Zaust note is theraputic after a few too many sherberts.


----------



## NewBeetlePaul (May 25, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Paul  Of course!!!!! YOU are always welcome :-* :-* :-*
> [oh, and I got half a message from you last weekend?? Just ring me again, please to sort things!]


The message (or half of one) was to tell you about this...



















I took a while but got there/here in the end - best bit is that nothing has 'had to go' still got camper/New Bug/old bugs


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

NewBeetlePaul said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Paul  Of course!!!!! YOU are always welcome :-* :-* :-*
> ...


WOW!!! Super, Paul 

I will keep my eyes peeled for you and your new baby


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> Slow down James and TThiller!!!
> 
> This run isn't due until some time in May ... As I said: date to be confirmed with the ladies!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Dani, when the dates are confirmed, please could you drop me a PM as I'm not on the forum that often.

Cheers!!! Looking forward to seeing you all again, it's been bloody ages!

MikeyB


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MikeyB said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Slow down James and TThiller!!!
> ...


Hi Mikey 

long time no hear.. 
Yes, I will let you know asa we have set a date. I can definitely confirm that it will NOT be the 20/21st May. Most likely the Sunday after with the usual format: meet 1pm at the Legh Arms in Adlington. But I will sort my diary out over the next weekend and post a date


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi Dani,

Have you seen this thread?

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=60593&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

I know we said not that date but it may be worth reconsidering and meeting up with these guys and gals and perhaps asking them to join us at the Beehive?

Steve


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

TT Law said:


> Hi Dani,
> 
> Have you seen this thread?
> 
> ...


Hey!

NO! NO! NO! NO! NO!

[smiley=thumbsdown.gif] [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]

I want TWO cruises, not one....

TTrhiller


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

TThriller said:


> TT Law said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dani,
> ...


Half the same people on both........... competing reps :lol: , I am thinking of starting a transfer market where the reps can bid for our attendance on their cruises..................... loads of money :lol: :lol:


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

ObiWan said:


> Half the same people on both...


That's the advantage of living near the junction of several areas  Lots of local meets to go to :wink:

It also tells you reps it's what "Half the same people on both" obviously want!!!

TThriller


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Well, one or two cruises .... the more the merrier  So I have just pposted on "the other side" and suggested that *this side here *does the cruise on Sunday, 28th May. How is this for you?


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> Well, one or two cruises .... the more the merrier  So I have just posted on "the other side" and suggested that *this side here *does the cruise on Sunday, 28th May. How is this for you?


[smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

as you all seem such sain and sensible people can i join in :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YOGIBEAR said:


> as you all seem such sain and sensible people can i join in :roll:


Of course you can :-*

Oh, and before anyone gets some silly ideas: if *I* do the Cat&Fiddle on a Sunday, this will be strictly at the speed limit!!!!
That's for two reasons:
the boys in blue area always on the look-out for people speeding on that "most dangerous road in England" plus at that time of year there will be plenty of bikers around. As I had to do 1st aid for a biker some years ago who run into a wall up there, I have absolutely NO wish to repeat this exercise, ever!!!!

Having said all of this: there are much nicer roads up there anyway  8)


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> Oh, and before anyone gets some silly ideas: if *I* do the Cat&Fiddle on a Sunday, this will be strictly at the speed limit!!!!
> That's for two reasons:
> the boys in blue area always on the look-out for people speeding on that "most dangerous road in England" plus at that time of year there will be plenty of bikers around. As I had to do 1st aid for a biker some years ago who run into a wall up there, I have absolutely NO wish to repeat this exercise, ever!!!!


Danni, I quite agree.

Back in the mid 90's some low-life local scum were deliberately dropping engine oil on the corners: the result is best left to your imagination. Especially for those of us on two wheels at the time...



A3DFU said:


> Having said all of this: there are much nicer roads up there anyway  8)


And again I agree...

The nearby A5004 Buxton to Whalley Bridge is a superb stretch of road.

-----------------------------

Hopefully I will get to meet you this time Danni. It was all a bit rushed on the Skipton run: especially as there were so many new faces for me to take on board at the same time.

TThriller (Dave)


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Dani,

I will have to miss this one I'm afraid. The Sunday you have chosen is the start of the school holiday and we are going down to Cornwall.

Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TThriller said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and before anyone gets some silly ideas: if *I* do the Cat&Fiddle on a Sunday, this will be strictly at the speed limit!!!!
> ...


Meet we will, Dave 

Looks like we agree on the roads and speed to drive at ... but there are much better roads still than the A5004 ...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TT Law said:


> Dani,
> 
> I will have to miss this one I'm afraid. The Sunday you have chosen is the start of the school holiday and we are going down to Cornwall.
> 
> Steve


Steve, nothing is set in stone (yet) I only was avoiding the 21st May as per your wish. We can always do the 14th May if this is a better date?

*Vote, please, folks: 14th or 28th May? I am happy with either*


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

I can do both but would prefer the 14th.

Looks like my list of whos in and out has fallen by the way side

Can i assume its the same but (-) minus TTlaw ?

I supposed once we have a date then we can confirm who is in or out.

Im gonna bring a co pilot to take pics as driving on the wrong side of the road at speed with my V. expensive camera out of the window isnt a good idea.
hope its nice weather !!!


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

I'm thinking of coming along, whichever date; about 60:40 in favour at the moment. There are some nice roads around there, and it's as near to home for me as the upcoming 'Yorkshire' meet being held in Derbyshire :lol:


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

cool as soon as the date is fixed by danni i will make sure your added to the list....

8)


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

28th is better for us but 14th is still possible at the moment


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Soulctrla said:


> cool as soon as the date is fixed by danni i will make sure your added to the list....
> 
> 8)


James,
just relax, please!!! I have done cruises, dates and lists for 5+ years and I will do so for some time to come!!!!!!!!!!

We are in no hurry to "decide" anything. The Beehive meet is pretty infromal ----> and this is the way it will stay for as long as I am the Area Rep :-*

MikeyG,
well, as I said, I'm waiting for Steve and Geoff to decide ....
... but as they have asked for the meet, I'm more likely to go with their choice????

Obi,
please stick the 14th in your diary??? Looks liek the coice??


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> MikeyG,
> well, as I said, I'm waiting for Steve and Geoff to decide ....
> ... but as they have asked for the meet, I'm more likely to go with their choice????


Eh? I can do either date and have no preference; I was neither arguing on a choice or expressing any new ideas ... merely saying 'count me in' really! The 60:40 was as to whether I'll come down for it. I've bumped that up to 75:25 in favour after reading the 'better roads than the Buxton > Whaley Bridge one' comments 8)


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Obi,
> please stick the 14th in your diary??? Looks liek the coice??


Is this bit German :lol: I will put 14th down anyway :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MikeyG said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > MikeyG,
> ...


That's what I was saying :-*



ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Obi,
> ...


Like this? :wink: [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

> James,
> just relax, please!!! I have done cruises, dates and lists for 5+ years and I will do so for some time to come!!!!!!!!!!


Im sorry guys, perhaps my enthusiasm has crept ahead of me....

im not trying to take over or get in on your act... I was simply trying to keep a running "accurate" list of who's in and whos out.

i didnt realise i was irritating you this much :?

ill keep my eye on the thread for the date and turn up at the leigh arms on the chosen date.

Again danni - im sorry if im p^%ssing you off. I was just trying to keep a list... it wasnt my intention to tread on anyones toes.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Soulctrla said:


> > James,
> > just relax, please!!! I have done cruises, dates and lists for 5+ years and I will do so for some time to come!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Keep the energy flowing......... don't get "xhausted" to soon James......


----------



## Orange&amp;Blue (Sep 21, 2005)

I'd prefer 14th, that way you can all sponsor me in the BUPA Great Manchester Run the week after :wink:


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Dani,

I will check with Geoff but I suggest going for the 14th anyway. It's the only one that suits.

I will try and get Caz & Nat to come along.

Steve


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> *Vote, please, folks: 14th or 28th May? I am happy with either*


Where's the voting buttons? :?

Either date suits me.

The 14th [smiley=thumbsup.gif] does have the advantage that it avoids the Bank Holiday and the brain-deads that will be around on 28th.

Time to edit the title of this thread if the date is settled?

TThriller


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TThriller said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > *Vote, please, folks: 14th or 28th May? I am happy with either*
> ...


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

TThriller said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > *Vote, please, folks: 14th or 28th May? I am happy with either*
> ...


Good point............ show me the button...... show me the button :wink:


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

> Keep the energy flowing......... don't get "xhausted" to soon James......
> _________________
> ObiWan


Ob - that was poor........ but yeah - i wont.....

as for the zaust.... im loving it.... im sure its not in my head but as far as I can tell the throttle response is better..... the sound is lovely and my turbo spools up quicker. It just feels like its breathing better.

When i get my induction kit on and the DV it will be cool.

I think im gonna get a forge 007p next week


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Danni

Can you give us some idea of the "route" and "waypoint" (pub) timings please?

I may be going up to the Newcastle area on the weekend of 13th/14th, so I'll try to plan a route back to Lichfield that would intercept you.

Cheers

TThriller


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TThriller said:


> Danni
> 
> Can you give us some idea of the "route" and "waypoint" (pub) timings please?
> 
> ...


Let me know what time you will be where approximately. As you may notice, I have just ammended the head line: most peeps seem to prefer the 14th May and as I should have finished my course work by then:
*It is the 14th May*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Two weeks to go ... Alan, Simon, are you in? Not to forget David and Ian of course


----------



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

Hi Dani, i should be in, some probs with car (for a change) plus i currently am driving round with two 18" RSTT alloys on the front, and two 18" RS6's on rear, so aslong as the laughter at me is kept minimal, put me down!!

Cheers
Alan


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

EDZ26 said:


> Hi Dani, i should be in, some probs with car (for a change) plus i currently am driving round with two 18" RSTT alloys on the front, and two 18" RS6's on rear, so aslong as the laughter at me is kept minimal, put me down!!
> 
> Cheers
> Alan


Never mind, Alan, yu are in: it will be nice to see you 

Let's keep our fingers crossed for good weather [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

EDZ26 said:


> Hi Dani, i should be in, some probs with car (for a change) plus i currently am driving round with two 18" RSTT alloys on the front, and two 18" RS6's on rear, so aslong as the laughter at me is kept minimal, put me down!!
> 
> Cheers
> Alan


We won't put you down......... honest


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> Not to forget David and Ian of course


Sorry Dani, I will be sat across the diner table from my brother, (kicking him) celebrating my Mums Birthday. [smiley=party2.gif]

Have fun, drive safe. Ian.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

r14n said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Not to forget David and Ian of course
> ...


Don't kick him too hard, Ian :roll:

Have a good time and congrats to your mum


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

*O.K. Everyone who is a definte: please let me know.
I have to book the tables  *


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Count me in
2 to eat please
[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Dani,

Myself a Geoff are definates.

Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

So, that's

Yogi x 2
Steve&Geoff
Dani

Come one people, who else :roll:

I assume I am safe to say that Obi&kiTTcaTT will be there


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> So, that's
> 
> Yogi x 2
> Steve&Geoff
> ...


Safe enough


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

So I make this

Yogi x 2 
Steve&Geoff 
Obi x 2
Dani


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Dani,

I just realised it was next week! Count me in please 

Do we have details of the route?

John.


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

Please count me in Dani. (1 to eat).


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Where has James gone, clearing the loose chippings from the route I guess


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

im not getting involved where there are lists.... its been made fairly clear in some posts i have read on here.

I have been out with a leaf blower and a yard brush.... so far i have only made it up to Macclesfield and on my way back when the dark drew in I found that the stones had come back anyway so i gave up.....

All i know is this..... if im not leading .... which i wont be,..... i will be keeping some serious distance behind the car infront..... My bonnet is 'kin peppered from last time.....

I will probably make it for the run but i wont be eating with you guys im afraid..... I will have a drink with you on arrival and leave.

See you soon guys........


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Does anyone know where we're meeting and at what time and what the route is?


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

John-H said:


> Does anyone know where we're meeting and at what time and what the route is?


Doubtless Dani does, and the last thing she said on that was "...meet 1pm at the Legh Arms in Adlington." Presumably that's the Adlington about 8Km North of Macclesfield is it?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

MikeyG said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know where we're meeting and at what time and what the route is?
> ...


Thanks Mike - I did scan through the thread but I must have missed that.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MikeyG said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know where we're meeting and at what time and what the route is?
> ...


Well done, Mikey 

Yes, meet 1:00pm at the Legh Arm, Adlington, which is on the A523 roughly 5 miles north of Macclesfield.
In case you need this, my mob is:
07711 609 624

Tabels are booked for 5pm [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

As for route: yes, I have one :lol: :lol: :lol:

So, now we are

Yogi x 2 
Steve&Geoff 
Obi x 2 
Dani
John
MikeyG
James

Looks good to me 

So, what about Jonathan, MikeyB, Alan and Simon???

Where are you? And what about you, David&Julie :roll:



Soulctrla said:


> im not getting involved where there are lists.... its been made fairly clear in some posts i have read on here.
> 
> I have been out with a leaf blower and a yard brush.... so far i have only made it up to Macclesfield and on my way back when the dark drew in I found that the stones had come back anyway so i gave up.....


Go on then James, carry on sweeping the roads :-* 
Oh, and don't forget to mop up the rain :roll:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Comon Hem, I thought that you were bringing your logo's?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Looks like work for me :x :x :x :x :x

Sorry


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> *O.K. Everyone who is a definte: please let me know.
> I have to book the tables  *


And Dave & Gill make another two, also for food please.

Sorry about the delay in replying, been away on hols.

TThriller


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

davidg said:


> Looks like work for me :x :x :x :x :x
> 
> Sorry


Come on............... its during the day


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> Looks like work for me :x :x :x :x :x
> 
> Sorry


Doesn't work always get in the way of fun :?

Never mind: next time round :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*



TThriller said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > *O.K. Everyone who is a definte: please let me know.
> ...


No probs, Dave&Gill: you are in 

Yogi x 2 
Steve&Geoff 
Obi x 2 
Dani 
John 
MikeyG 
James 
Dave&Gill


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Dani,

Is their any chance we could eat a little earlier? Say 4pm.

It makes it a little tight for me eating at 5pm.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Orange&amp;Blue (Sep 21, 2005)

Another one for food please. Sorry for the delay, have been in Belgium watching the start of the Giro dâ€™Italia.


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Orange&Blue said:


> been in Belgium watching the start of the Giro dâ€™Italia.


Whats this?

Is it the the start of the queue for the Italian DSS dole payments?

Could have saved the trip to Belgium - theres a queue for Giro's every day outside your nearest Post Office!

Steve


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

TT Law said:


> Dani,
> 
> Is their any chance we could eat a little earlier? Say 4pm.
> 
> ...


4pm for eating would be better for us if we could do it as well :?:


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

OOOOOH !!!!

I COUNT 8 CARS !!!

That should make for some good pics...

I have just ordered an industrials street sweeping unit.

Its 50bhp..... has twin brushes and a large air compression unit for blowing leaves and small stones from the road.

I am considering dropping it 25 mm.... but the road clearance concerns me. I am also wondering about a BIG turbo conversion and a DV..

The Quad Brush and built in Angel Eye modification should perform well and look good to.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TT Law said:


> Dani,
> 
> Is their any chance we could eat a little earlier? Say 4pm.
> 
> ...


I will ring the Bee Hive tomorrow to book for 4:55pm :lol: :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
[I am sure there won't be a problem changibg the time]



Orange&Blue said:


> Another one for food please. Sorry for the delay, have been in Belgium watching the start of the Giro dâ€™Italia.


O&B, you are in


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> TT Law said:
> 
> 
> > Dani,
> ...


4pm it will be then 

And we now have:

Yogi x 2 
Steve&Geoff 
Obi x 2 
Dani 
John 
MikeyG 
James 
Dave&Gill
O&B

James, you will be the official camera person as you want to do the sweeping at the back 8)


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Dani,

Geoff can't leave Birmingham until 1200hrs. Can you give us a meeting place for 1330hrs.

Perhaps Tittesworth or Buxton somewhere?

Cheers

Steve


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Danni

As the end of the run at The Beehive has moved forward an hour to 4.00pm, has the start time at the Legh Arms moved forward as well to compensate?

Will we have time for a coffee etc at Legh Arms before we shoot off? It was all a bit hurried at the start of the Skipton Run...

TThriller


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TT Law said:


> Dani,
> 
> Geoff can't leave Birmingham until 1200hrs. Can you give us a meeting place for 1330hrs.
> 
> ...


Steve, 
are you trying to be difficult :wink: :roll: 
You will make it easily to the Legh Arms for 1:00pm the way you drive :lol: :lol: :lol:

Seriously now: I will text/ring you as to where we can meet
[shhhh, don't tell anyone on here but I can't do the roads until Saturday, so I don't know yet where we'll meet?]
Are you coming down the A515?



TThriller said:


> Danni
> 
> As the end of the run at The Beehive has moved forward an hour to 4.00pm, has the start time at the Legh Arms moved forward as well to compensate?
> 
> ...


Rreeeeelaxxx --> as you listen to *my* voice ----> 
Relax now and take a nice deep breath in through the nose ----> 

We will not hurry, and there will be the chance for a coffee as usual on my cruises


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> TT Law said:
> 
> 
> > Dani,
> ...


We should get their 30mins early so Sue can top up on Coffee anyway


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I can't wait


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

> James, you will be the official camera person as you want to do the sweeping at the back


Batteries chargin now Danni.

Looking forward to it all.

Im toying with bringing a passenger !.

Im not sure.

Ill see you on Sunday guys.

9 at last count - lets hope no one drops off - 9 Cars of assorted colours will be cool !


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Lets hope it stays dry and the only chips are at the Bee Hive


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > TT Law said:
> ...


And we'll stop at every conveniences on the way :roll: :wink: 
Now, if you said *water* [smiley=thumbsup.gif]



John-H said:


> I can't wait


Be surprised about the super Beehive food: you will want another fix again and again and again :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Roads are sorted: some 85 miles on A and some B roads.

Pack you swim gear in case the weather is nice: we'll have a stop at Carsington Water [smiley=sunny.gif]  8)


----------



## J 22S DS (Aug 17, 2004)

Hey Dani!

Sorry we havenâ€™t been in touch for so long â€" TTorquay last year I think 

We have been a bit busy the past year. Moved to a new place in the country and Lauren has just given birth to our son Finley â€" 12 days old as I type  !

All good news apart from the fact the TT had to be sacrificed.  Still Gutted! Changed it for a Mercedes 4x4 to start with but hated it â€" slow, wallowing truck that averaged 15mpg! The petrol pumps were becoming my second home - so changed back to an A3 2.0 TDi last month â€" Do you let oil burners on the cruise :wink:

Donâ€™t think we will be able to make it this time but Iâ€™ll keep an eye out in the future!

Speak to you soon

Dan & Loz

Ps Hope Ron & yourself are well?
Pps Say hello to Steve & Mikey B for us!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

J 22S DS said:


> Hey Dani!
> 
> Sorry we havenâ€™t been in touch for so long â€" TTorquay last year I think
> 
> ...


What fabulous news, Dan  
Congratulations to you, Loz and Finley - and the proud grandparents!!!

I wondered why all of you were a bit quiet .....

Oil burners on the cruise are fine. As you may remember we had all sorts of driving machines: even a Ginetta at some point in time :roll: 

I will pass on your news/wishes on Sunday.

As for Ron, he is fine (I think) 
and so am I [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

See all of you soon, I hope :-*


----------



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

Sorry Dani (again) last minute comminents mean change of plan!! gutted, especially as the car has been at awesome for most of today, coming away with alot more power than it went in with!!! ohwell!!

hope everyone has a great day anyway!!
cheers
Alan


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

No worries, Alan. Next time round 

See you all tomorrow 8)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Some pictures from todays Beehive run. First we meet at the Leigh Arms for a coffee or three...










Then after a short run a brief rest stop near a nice lake. (Note to self: I really must stop putting my finger over the lens :roll: )...










Another shot of the lined up cars... who's that not lined up and in the wrong car! 










A purist view...










Finally in the Beehive car park after a fantastic meal and chat...










Thanks to Dani for organising it and for warning me about sheep over the walkie talkie just as a lamb ran across the road in front of me from out of the fog  , only to disappear again under my front spoiler! :? I managed to stop - just - with a judder of ABS - very relieved to see it re-emerge unscathed and join its mum  . Well at least the brakes work!

The food at the Beehive was excellent and it was great to meet everyone. Thanks again Dani - let me know about the next one


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi all,

Sorry for my abscence today...

Im afraid that as i was house sitting for my girlfriends parents while they went to Dublin for her step dads 30th we had to get the house ship shape before they returned home today.

It got to 12:15 and the house was still needing attention and so i wasnt ever gonna be at the Leigh Arms for 1:00

I did text danni but didnt get a reply so i hope you wernt waiting for me to leave or anything like that. Perhaps i dont have the correct number danni.

I will see you all soon i guess.....


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Good pictures, John ...... just keep that finger away from the lense :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
[btw, the brief stop was in Hartington, the home of the Cheshire Cheese
and the reservoir is Carsington Water: a beautiful place when it's sunny]

Thanks all for coming - just a shame about the weather!! Oh, and remember, u-turns are the new way of cruising; police or not :roll:


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

A very enjoyable day thanks Dani 8) Great to meet a few more people. Excellent route! As you say, shame about the fog, but not a major issue really - at least it didn't rain!!!

For those of you who didn't know _exactly_ where they were throughout the afternoon, and where we went (like me!), the image below is a GPS trace of our route, including U-turns of course  Clicking the image should launch Google Earth and enable zooming in to see the roads, car parks and flocks of sheep.

Thanks to Dani for organising and leading - see you all next time - in North Wales with any luck


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Just to say thanks for the great day out Dani for the great organization and route including U turn and to all those who turned up for great company.
See you all on the next one
Fraser

  :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Great run Dani and only 30 minutes late at the Beehive :lol:

Nice to meet a lot of new friendly faces


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MikeyG said:


> A very enjoyable day thanks Dani 8) Great to meet a few more people. Excellent route! As you say, shame about the fog, but not a major issue really - at least it didn't rain!!!
> 
> For those of you who didn't know _exactly_ where they were throughout the afternoon, and where we went (like me!), the image below is a GPS trace of our route, including U-turns of course  Clicking the image should launch Google Earth and enable zooming in to see the roads, car parks and flocks of sheep.
> 
> Thanks to Dani for organising and leading - see you all next time - in North Wales with any luck


Thanks for this Mikey,
at least I now know where we went   

I'll definitely be up for the Wales one and, as I said, I can sort some cheap accommodation should we decide to make a weekend of it.



YOGIBEAR said:


> Just to say thanks for the great day out Dani for the great organization and route including U turn and to all those who turned up for great company.
> See you all on the next one
> Fraser
> 
> :lol:


We'll have to start thinking about the next one soon 



ObiWan said:


> Great run Dani and only 30 minutes late at the Beehive :lol:


As I said quietly to you: I had only moved the munching time forward to 4:30pm in the hope that it would suit all :wink: :roll: 
So, for once, we were dead on time :twisted:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> MikeyG said:
> 
> 
> > A very enjoyable day thanks Dani 8) Great to meet a few more people. Excellent route! As you say, shame about the fog, but not a major issue really - at least it didn't rain!!!
> ...


I might be getting old but I would like a proper coffee break at the halfway point next time  , without adding 30 minutes to the overall time 

(My back and bodily functions are not what they used to be :? )


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:



> I might be getting old but I would like a proper coffee break at the halfway point next time  , without adding 30 minutes to the overall time
> 
> (My back and bodily functions are not what they used to be :? )


We will sort your aging body on Thursday with some ESA :-*


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > I might be getting old but I would like a proper coffee break at the halfway point next time  , without adding 30 minutes to the overall time
> ...


A coffee sounds more fun :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


You don't know my ESA :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


I think I am about to find out though :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


No need to worry about:
*E*xtra
*S*pecial
*A*ttention
:twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Sounds like I should be worried to me :wink:


----------

